# عاوز شرح لل cdma يكون مبسط و باللغه العربيه



## Amr.Yehia (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

ازيكو يا احلى بشمهندسين 

يارب تكونو بخير 

انا كان عندى طلب صغير 

كنت عاوز شرح لل cdma بس يكون باللغه العربيه 
عشان افهم الموضوع اولا و بعدين ادرسه باللغه الانجليزيه بعد كدا 

و ياريت مكنش متقل عليكم


----------

